# 1989 Toyota 4x4



## yotaplow9

Fit everything back on the toyota today to make sure it all worked before the snow flies. Bought the plow setup last year and only plowed once (4"). Last winter I used the slick stick mounted on my shifter. The slick stick was pretty worn out though, and would make the plow do some goofy stuff. This summer I rewired it with dual toggles and mount the switches on the dash to my left, in front of the turn signal lever. I also did some rust repair on the blade and painted it with rustoleum rusty metal primer (red color) and then meyers sno flo. Last weekend I built a divider for my side boards to keep my 5- 5 gallon buckets of "tube sand" against the tail gate. Let it snow!  -Ben

1989 Toyota 4x4
4 cylinder 22RE
5 speed
6' steel flat bed with 5/4 treated deck
30x9.50 -15 BFG All Terrains on stock steel
6.5 Meyers plow/ mounts/ lights
E-60 pump controlled by dual toggles
300# ballast on the back of the bed
Torsion bars cranked 1" over stock ride height spec
Stock rear leaves


----------



## S-205

Man that looks like a great little work truck. I hope it stays reliable like all toyota's do. How many miles are on it?


----------



## BSDeality

nice and clean for an 89. just got rid of my 90 that was in horrible shape, still managed to get $500 for it in not running condition.

Do you like plowing with the BFG at's? I have a set of 31's on one of the trucks and it was horrible to plow with. we swap over to winterforce tires in the winter and they're 10x better (we also drop down a few sizes to help gear it down for the extra weight too. Flatbed looks great, I have one flatbed too and made it a dumper.


----------



## yotaplow9

This truck almost has 163000 on it. When I first bought the truck it had some mudking tires on it that were pretty worn and were made of a hard compound of rubber. I've had the all terrains on it for 25000mi and so far they work great. Quiet on the street, but will still throw mud on the hood. I've only plowed once with them, but they seem to work well on snowy roads. How do the timbrens work on your truck? Post up some pics if you have time- could turn this into a toyota plow truck thread!


----------



## BSDeality

I found the at's floated over the snow too much, but I was running 31x10.5 too. yours look a little narrower which probably dig better in the snow.

here's a pic from the first winter I plowed with #4. before i put snows on and I had a spray rig in the back too. this truck is the flatbed/dumper now.


----------



## yotaplow9

Wow that is a nice truck! I saw you use timbrens. Front and rear both? I tried to look those up for these trucks once and did not see a listed application. Are these for another model of truck? Part #? How do they work?


----------



## S-205

163 k is pretty good. My brother has a 2004 Tacoma TRD extended cab V6 that has 100k miles and its in awesome shape (was a texas truck) and I have a 1985 Solid axle 4runner sitting in my field with a 3 inch body lift, jacked springs and 36 x12.5 Super Swamper TSL's. The 4runner has 471000 miles on the body but the 4 cyl 22RE was rebuilt and bored out. Awesome trucks.


----------



## ChevyHD4X4

91 toy 126K, second year plowing with her and not any problems....so far. She is a back-up for tight places the HD cant go.










Nice toyota's in here!


----------



## G.M.Landscaping

Nice looking toyota flatbed yotaplow9, coming from another toy owner.


----------



## G.M.Landscaping

BSDeality;875318 said:


> I found the at's floated over the snow too much, but I was running 31x10.5 too. yours look a little narrower which probably dig better in the snow.
> 
> here's a pic from the first winter I plowed with #4. before i put snows on and I had a spray rig in the back too. this truck is the flatbed/dumper now.


How much did you spend to make that dump? Did you buy a kit or make it from parts.


----------



## yotaplow9

Nice rig chevyHD. It would be nice to have the extended cab sometimes. GM landscaping, I read through your toy rebuild thread a couple weeks ago. Lots of work but a great finished product  What engine and transmission are all of you guys running? Good/bad?


----------



## 502monte

yotaplow9 and BSDeality nice setup. I like the bed setup did you make it yourself? Do you guys have any prints or more pics? Would like to make a bed for my truck.
Thanks


----------



## BSDeality

i made the bed myself. bought all the steel and went to town. I made it wide enough to clear the rear tires so I could keep it lower to the ground. In retrospect it was a poor design choice as reversing with the stock mirrors is difficult because the headboard gets in the way. I am planning on shortening it down and raising it up so its flush with the cab like the other guys flatbed in this thread. I used electric linear actuators from northern tool (two of them). They didn't make it through the winter as the salt got inside and corroded all the electronics. They're not quite powerful enough for it either if the load is in the front of the bed it struggles or will not lift it unless assisted. It was more of a luxury item on the build anyways so it doesn't bother me too much.

I think this is the only picture I have from the build process.


----------



## BSDeality

yotaplow9;875656 said:


> Wow that is a nice truck! I saw you use timbrens. Front and rear both? I tried to look those up for these trucks once and did not see a listed application. Are these for another model of truck? Part #? How do they work?


I bought them from albanyspring.com great to deal with.


----------



## yotaplow9

502, I don't have any pictures of when I built my bed. I used square tubing (all .120 wall); 2x2 for main runners, 1x2 for crossmembers, 1x3 for the outer sides, 2x2 for the headache rack, and a 2x5 for the back bumper/tail light housing. I used 5/4 treated decking for the floor of the bed. My stake pockets are welded to the inside of the 1x3 outer tubes with the decking notched around them. I used the tubing so there was no where for water and snow to sit in. I also drilled drain holes in the tube and spray oil inside to keep them from rusting from the inside out. I've only used it for a year, so far everything works good. Use automotive quality paint right off the bat. I got in a hurry and just brushed on some cheap rustoleum. As soon as salt spray hits it, it gets chipped and rusts right away. Next summer I am going to paint it with dupont nason auto paint and seal the decking. I am also trying to find one of those round plastic fenders they put on 1 ton dumps to cut in half and use on my truck


----------



## 502monte

Thanks for thr replies and the information. Hopfully I will be able to make one in the spring.:bluebounc


----------



## mrascoe

BSDeality;875318 said:


> I found the at's floated over the snow too much, but I was running 31x10.5 too. yours look a little narrower which probably dig better in the snow.
> 
> here's a pic from the first winter I plowed with #4. before i put snows on and I had a spray rig in the back too. this truck is the flatbed/dumper now.


that truck looks awesome,i like the dump .:


----------



## 1redrocker

*what plow mount do you have*

I have the same truck/ year. But I have no mount for my meyers 6.5 tm model plow. No one seeems to be able to help locally. What mount do you have? is it a meyeres or fabricated ? If meyers do you know the part number? Thanks 
Dave



yotaplow9;871551 said:


> Fit everything back on the toyota today to make sure it all worked before the snow flies. Bought the plow setup last year and only plowed once (4"). Last winter I used the slick stick mounted on my shifter. The slick stick was pretty worn out though, and would make the plow do some goofy stuff. This summer I rewired it with dual toggles and mount the switches on the dash to my left, in front of the turn signal lever. I also did some rust repair on the blade and painted it with rustoleum rusty metal primer (red color) and then meyers sno flo. Last weekend I built a divider for my side boards to keep my 5- 5 gallon buckets of "tube sand" against the tail gate. Let it snow!  -Ben
> 
> 1989 Toyota 4x4
> 4 cylinder 22RE
> 5 speed
> 6' steel flat bed with 5/4 treated deck
> 30x9.50 -15 BFG All Terrains on stock steel
> 6.5 Meyers plow/ mounts/ lights
> E-60 pump controlled by dual toggles
> 300# ballast on the back of the bed
> Torsion bars cranked 1" over stock ride height spec
> Stock rear leaves
> 
> View attachment 63214
> 
> View attachment 63215
> 
> View attachment 63216


----------



## yotaplow9

*Meyer Setup*

Yes it is an all Meyers setup. I found mine used, but it took some searching and an 8 hour drive to get it. I didn't have much time to look, however since the clutch when out in my tractor and I needed a back up fast. The mount consists of a lower push bracket that connects w/ 2 bolts that share holes with the lower control arm frame connecting bar and the upper mount for the pump. You can find the mounting brackets owners manual on meyer's site ( I just search for toyota pickup). I saw some parts for sale here locally on Cleveland craigslist:
1. Mounts, e-47 pump, and blade for $500.00 ( did not look the best of shape)
2. Lower mount only for $80.00

The meyers parts for toyotas seem fairly few and far between, someone told me they only manufactured parts for 2 years. Not sure if that is a fact.

I don't have a p/n.

Edit: I have seen full setups for up to $2500 (nice) and have seen mounting brackets only for up to $1200



1redrocker;1217323 said:


> I have the same truck/ year. But I have no mount for my meyers 6.5 tm model plow. No one seeems to be able to help locally. What mount do you have? is it a meyeres or fabricated ? If meyers do you know the part number? Thanks
> Dave


----------



## 1redrocker

*thanks for the info*

Very Helpful! Thank you for your reply and the information. I will be contacting the mount seller in the morning. I will be in touch as I get this thing going.



yotaplow9;1217409 said:


> Yes it is an all Meyers setup. I found mine used, but it took some searching and an 8 hour drive to get it. I didn't have much time to look, however since the clutch when out in my tractor and I needed a back up fast. The mount consists of a lower push bracket that connects w/ 2 bolts that share holes with the lower control arm frame connecting bar and the upper mount for the pump. You can find the mounting brackets owners manual on meyer's site ( I just search for toyota pickup). I saw some parts for sale here locally on Cleveland craigslist:
> 1. Mounts, e-47 pump, and blade for $500.00 ( did not look the best of shape)
> 2. Lower mount only for $80.00
> 
> The meyers parts for toyotas seem fairly few and far between, someone told me they only manufactured parts for 2 years. Not sure if that is a fact.
> 
> I don't have a p/n.
> 
> Edit: I have seen full setups for up to $2500 (nice) and have seen mounting brackets only for up to $1200


----------



## H20-32

Had a 86 setup the same way as yotaplow9, meyers 6.6, steel bed wood floor and sides.Also had a 94 SR5 xcab V6 with a 6.5 fisher and 80" daniels pull plow on rear, upgraded alt to 150 amps. Both trucks were awesome driveway machines. Sorry no pics.I like the dump bed setup.No problems with either truck.


----------



## used2jeep

Are the manual shifts still the way to go on the "old" Toys? I had an '84 long bed that was just so reliable. 22R, 5 spd. 

I'm looking to get back in the game.


----------



## peterng

I have a couple of pictures of my 89 Toy on my site:

www.weplow.ca

6.5' Fisher Speedcast. bulletproof engine mount pump setup, love it all day every day. No damn electronics. Timbrens up front (must have in my book), HD 750lb over NWOR rear springs, HD clutch, lotsa ballast welded to the frame in back. 340,000 miles ( 1/2 million km +/-) purrs, great on gas. uses 1/4 of the fuel the ford does plowing. Takes a lot longer with the 6.5' blade though.

As far as the 5 speed being the way to go? As long as you are just doing driveways, I love it. I have one fairly big commercial site. Last storm of the year here (April 1 fools day go figure 6" wet heavy. My Ford 7700 was in the shop so I had to do the whole deal with the Yota. Had some pretty bad blisters on the bottom of my left foot from the clutch work that day.

Yota is my daily driver now, Ford gets put up in the barn all summer. Can't afford the fuel if the trucks not making money.

Yota works year around 

www.neilsson.com

Great thread guys, gotta love it !
Pete


----------



## 2003mikem

*my 85 4unner*

pics of my 85


----------



## wanagofaster

Ill get in on showing off old Yotas. 1989 with 250K+ Completely custom mount with a Western 6'6 and newer electric pump. This has been a plow truck in the family since 1990 and was handed down to me by my grandfather. Plow light commerical with it and as long as the snow aint a foot deep it holds its own.


----------



## peterng

nice looking yota, do you have timbrens in the front ?
Pete


----------



## Peterbilt17

hello everyone, im new to the site. 

i see a couple of you mounted plows on your yota's, i was wondering on how you mounted them, did you buy brackets for your truck (i cant find any), or are they home made?

i am wondering because i am looking to mount a 6.6 plow on my truck but am trying to figured out how to build mounts for the frame for it and where to bolt the mounts to. my truck is a 1990 toyota pickup 4x4 5 speed 22re. 

if anyone could send me pictures of the the brackets on your frame or any help on how you modified ur truck to handle the plow (like alternator upgrade) would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks everyone ahead of time


----------



## DieselSlug

Some nice truck here! With my small residential drives these would work better for me than my K2500.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Peterbilt17;1644364 said:


> hello everyone, im new to the site.
> 
> i see a couple of you mounted plows on your yota's, i was wondering on how you mounted them, did you buy brackets for your truck (i cant find any),
> Thanks everyone ahead of time


You didn't look very hard....now did you ??:salute:

Ebay... and about 15 seconds ??

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-84-95-T...Parts_Accessories&hash=item2c51224327&vxp=mtr

Brand NEW. They even will sell you the bolt kit for it


----------



## Peterbilt17

Those brackets are for a unimount plow. i dont have a unimont plow. believe me i have looked all around. but the installation pdf from the company will help a little to where to mount to if i build my own bracket, which i plan on doing.

Thanks.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Peterbilt17;1644504 said:


> Those brackets are for a unimount plow. i dont have a unimont plow. believe me i have looked all around. but the installation pdf from the company will help a little to where to mount to if i build my own bracket, which i plan on doing.
> 
> Thanks.


Well, if I have no idea "what type of plow you have" and your post above doesn't either, than how can you expect anyone to help you find what you're looking for ? Most toyota have western plows on them, as they were a popular setup, and still available, and my assumption that is what you had is where I got myself into this mess.

I have a 94 and the western unimount is by far the easiest to find and work with that I've come across. What type of plow setup are you trying to do here ? Might help with a little more information, as some of us have "local" connections, and maybe you could get lucky....


----------



## Peterbilt17

sorry for the confussion and not enough information. 

My truck 1990 toyota pickup 4x4 5 sp reg cab short box. 

The plow i have is a standard/conventional 6 1/2 ft western plow from a jeep

i have had the plow on a different toyota before but the brackets i had on the truck were hacked brackets from an old chevy that were welded on (half a$$). i junked that truck. 

My problem: i need to find or make new brackets for my truck for the plow i have. i am looking more towards making them. im just looking for help on how and where i should mount the brackets on my frame. im also looking for ideas (thats why i was wondering if anyone has pictures of there brackets on there toyota trucks) so i can build my own set of brackets.

also i was wondering what others had to do to there truck to handle the plow?

Thanks everyone again


----------



## S-205

My 85, I have a 7.5 Unimount sitting around, but its not plated for the road so no plowing for this Yota.


----------



## CQR

I retired my 86 Hilux @300k. I gave it to my Mother in law to haul the poop spreader at the stables. Upgraded to a 90k mile 88 deluxe.


----------



## surftaco

awesome setups guys! i have a 2013 regular cab tacoma that im interested in mounting a plow on. what do you all think?


----------



## S-205

My 85/88 4Runner, slowly working on this resto.


----------

